# Zollabgabe Kanada ebay



## RonGames (9. November 2015)

Hallo,

Ich wollte mal Nachfragen ob Zollgebühren anfallen, wenn ich etwas aus Kanada Bestelle (eine CPU).

Laut ebay fallen keine Einführungsgebühren an.


----------



## Zwitschack (9. November 2015)

einfach mal die Zollgebühren suchen. für eine CPU sollte mindestens Mehrwertsteuer fällig werden, wenn nicht sogar noch eine Bearbeitungsgebühr.

edit:
Zoll online - Sendungen mit geringem Wert


----------



## RonGames (9. November 2015)

Mich wundert es eben das ebay für USA sagt das es Einführungsgebühren gibt, aber bei Kanada nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2015)

Kommt auf den Wert und den Artikel, bei dir ja ne CPU, an.
Der Zollsatz variiert da, aber die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer musst du normalerweise immer bezahlen .


----------



## Zwitschack (9. November 2015)

es ist nicht-EU-Ausland, also gelten die Zolleinfuhrgebühren für Deutschland


----------



## RonGames (9. November 2015)

Es gab doch dieses Handelsabkommen mit der EU und Kanada, gilt das schon ?

Die CPU kostet 223 €.


----------



## Rayken (9. November 2015)

es fallen Zollgebühren an!



 Cost of product and import:
 €223.00

 Import duty:
 €0.00

 Sales tax:
 €42.37

 Any additional taxes:
 €0.00

 Total import duty & taxes:
 €42.37

 Cost of product & import incl import duty & taxes:
 €265.37

Link: Zollgebühren-Rechner | onlinemarktplatz.de


----------



## JoM79 (9. November 2015)

Das ist keine Zollgebühr, sondern die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer.


----------



## RonGames (9. November 2015)

Ich habe ansonsten nur das Gefunden: Wie kann ich über das Programm zum weltweiten Versand kaufen?


----------



## XT1024 (10. November 2015)

Was steht dort?


> Sie zahlen vorab die internationalen Versandkosten und die anfallenden Einfuhrabgaben


Und noch besonders hohe Versandkosten für diesen "service"?


----------



## JoM79 (10. November 2015)

> 5.Sie erhalten den Artikel und müssen bei der Zustellung keine Einfuhrabgaben wie z.B. Zollgebühren bezahlen.


Ja logisch weil,


> 2.Sie zahlen vorab die internationalen Versandkosten und die anfallenden Einfuhrabgaben.


----------



## Zwitschack (10. November 2015)

Bei dem geposteten Gebührenrechner kannste auch mit den Doller Werten arbeiten (rate ich an der Stelle auch) und die Versandkosten müssen auch berücksichtigt werden (gehören an der Stelle zum Warenwert). 

Hier übrigens noch die offizielle Zollseite dazu: Zoll online - Internetbestellungen

An der Stelle sollte dann auch nachgerechnet werden, ob sich eine Bestellung im Ausland noch lohnt^^


----------



## RonGames (10. November 2015)

Hmm, mich verwirrt das Immernoch das ebay keine Einführungsgebühren anzeigt. 

Übrings der Prozessor der es ist ist dieser: Intel® Xeon® Processor E5-2670 (20M Cache, 2.60 GHz, 8.00 GT/s Intel® QPI) Spezifikationen

Dennoch weiß ich nicht ob mein Mainboard Sandy Bridge EP unterstützt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/413936-mainboard-cpu-support.html


----------



## XT1024 (10. November 2015)

RonGames schrieb:


> Hmm, mich verwirrt das Immernoch das ebay keine Einführungsgebühren anzeigt.


Warum sollte das, abgesehen von der Ausnahme _Programm zum weltweiten Versand_, angezeigt werden? Damit haben die gar nichts zu tun, so wie jeder andere shop auch. 

Drehen wir das mal um: interessieren dich bei einem Verkauf irgendwelche Abgaben, die der Käufer ggf. vor Ort zahlen muss? Mich jedenfalls nicht...


----------



## RonGames (10. November 2015)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Warum sollte das, abgesehen von der Ausnahme _Programm zum weltweiten Versand_, angezeigt werden? Damit haben die gar nichts zu tun, so wie jeder andere shop auch.
> 
> Drehen wir das mal um: interessieren dich bei einem Verkauf irgendwelche Abgaben, die der Käufer ggf. vor Ort zahlen muss? Mich jedenfalls nicht...



Weil das bei anderen Angeboten aus zum Beispiel USA da steht.


----------



## JoM79 (10. November 2015)

Du bezahlst für alle Artikel die du ausserhalb der EU Online kaufst immer mindestens die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer von 19%.
Daran kannst du nichts ändern, das ist einfach so.
Je nach Artikel können halt noch Zollgebühren draufkommen.
Wen du Pech hast, machen die das Paket auf und gucken nach dem Marktwert in Deutschland.


----------



## RonGames (11. November 2015)

Hmm, das wäre not so good, aber naja mal sehen. Bestellt ist es nun. Kommt in rund 1,5 Wochen an.


----------



## highspeedpingu (11. November 2015)

?... kommt mir sehr günstig vor (233,€ für diese CPU) wenn da mal nicht was faul ist...
Ich hoffe, du hast den Kauf wenigstens abgesichert (z.B. mit Paypal bezahlt)


----------



## RonGames (11. November 2015)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> ?... kommt mir sehr günstig vor (233,€ für diese CPU) wenn da mal nicht was faul ist...
> Ich hoffe, du hast den Kauf wenigstens abgesichert (z.B. mit Paypal bezahlt)



Jep, der Verkäufer bietet sogar Rückgaberecht, per Preisvorschlag waren es denn 20€ weniger ^^

Werde die CPU denn Benchen, um zu kucken ob die Leistung auch hinhaut.


----------



## Abductee (11. November 2015)

Bei der CPU steht im Namen oder Beschreibung nicht zufällig "ES" dabei oder?


----------



## RonGames (11. November 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Bei der CPU steht im Namen nicht zufällig "ES" dabei oder?



Nein, hab den Verkäufer sogar extra nochmal Gefragt ob es ein ES Sample ist.


----------



## RonGames (13. November 2015)

UPDATE: Die DHL kamm heute schon angetanzt, und wollte mir mein Prozessor geben, aber wollte noch 25€ (wahrscheinlich Zollgebühr), was ich aber gerade nicht parat hatte, also kommt der nochmal in ner Stunde wieder ^^

Versendet hat der Typ mit DHL Int. Express


----------

